# Frage zum Sitzabstand bei einem 24zoll tft



## Fl1x (29. Mai 2009)

moin,

ich plane zurzeit die Anschaffung eines 24zoll TFTs. Bin nur gerade am überlegen ob das vom sitzabstand überhaupt passt.

Hätte auf meinem Schreibtisch die Möglichkeit den Monitor ca. 80cm weit von der Schreibtischkante weg zu positionieren. Wenn man dann nochmal ca. 10 cm darauf addiert dann hätte ich so ca. nen Abstand von 90 cm zu dem Monitor.

Ist das zu nah? Sollte ich dann doch lieber nen 22zoll monitor kaufen? (habe aktuell nen 19zoll monitor)

Wie weit habt ihr denn eueren 24zoll moni von euch wegstehen?

Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar,
grüße und schönes WE,
fl1x


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Mai 2009)

24" ist ideal, hab ich auch. Ein Abstand von mindestens 80cm ist Pflicht, ab 90 wirds erträglich


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2009)

Der genannte Abstand geht voll in Ordnung. Ich habe letztens auch einen 24"er TFT für 4 Wochen als Leihgabe genutzt und konnte ihn gerade noch mit den Fingerspitzen berühren, was so ca. 70-80 cm ausmacht. Den Abstand fand ich recht angenehm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2009)

Fl1x schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich plane zurzeit die Anschaffung eines 24zoll TFTs. Bin nur gerade am überlegen ob das vom sitzabstand überhaupt passt.
> 
> ...



Ist super. Ich selbst nutze nen 20" (d.h. gleiche Pixelgröße&Bildschirmhöhe) und sitze, je nach Körperhaltung, in 80 bis 120cm Entfernung (bis Nasenspitze)
Letzteres ist zum Zocken entspannt, aber fürs Lesen ist die Schrift dann fast schon zu klein.
Nächster Monitor wird bei mir auf alle Fälle 27"-Klasse, damit alles n bissl größer ist


----------



## Otep (30. Mai 2009)

Hm, ich bin vom 26" ca. nen Meter weg, näher würde ich nicht dran sitzen wollen


----------



## Fl1x (30. Mai 2009)

ok dann brauch ich mir ja darum keine gedanken machen  dann wirds auf jeden fall nen 24zöller. is bestimmt ne krasse umstellung von meinem bisherigen 19zoll auf 24 zoll

thx für die antworten!


----------



## Klutten (30. Mai 2009)

Selbst der Unterschied zwischen 22" und 24" ist schon gewaltig. Ein Umstieg von einem 19"er wird dich wohl erschlagen ^^


----------



## iluj258 (31. Mai 2009)

ih bin heute von einem 17" auf einen 24" T240 umgestiegen hatte eigentlich keine Probleme


----------



## nVIDIA (4. Juni 2009)

Ja.. ein Gesundheitsproblem ist es ja nicht.. Deswegen.. ich habe den SyncMaster 2233 (22") und die 3D Brille von nVIDIA ... das kann dann auch mal passieren, dass ich nur 30cm Abstand zum Bildschirm habe... und das ist alles okay  .. weiß nicht... bisher hatte ich keine Probleme damit


----------

